# 2018 Directv Price Increases



## bill buckner (Mar 29, 2006)

Price increases coming in January 2018.

https://www.att.com/esupport/article.html#!/directv/KM1240211


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Package increases from $0 to $8 plus sports fee increases from $0 to $1. No immediate effect for customers under a promotional price contract.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Almost certain I won't be holding on to Premiere next year ...

Sheesh ....

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Almost certain I won't be holding on to Premiere next year ...
> 
> Sheesh ....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Dumped that years ago. Don't have any movie package now and I see all the movies I want at much less cost.

Rich


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

So much for the Preferred Xtra package. Doesn't that $7 increase pretty much make it equivalent to the regular Total Choice Plus? Isn't DirecTV bleeding customers? That much of an increase isn't going to go over well.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The difference is Total Choice Plus is a grandfathered package, so no one can switch to it, and it also has the RSN fee.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

KyL416 said:


> The difference is Total Choice Plus is a grandfathered package, so no one can switch to it, and it also has the RSN fee.


Hmm... I re-read it. I guess there is a $2 diff now and they'll be a $2 diff after the increase. Diff will be even more when you include the RSN fee like you said in Xtra. Preferred Xtra will be like $115 for one TV. What a joke. I can get Dish 290 for WAY less then the price BEFORE the increase. And with non-retarded hardware and OTA support.


----------



## energyx (Aug 8, 2011)

Traditional TV is on a course for implosion. These increases can't be sustained as they bleed customers. It's just driving more people away.

Check your new RSN fee here: Check your Regional Sports fee.

Total increase of over $8 with tax coming for me. Time to get out.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I guess the packages are getting renamed? I don't see the XTRA package listed.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

CraigerM said:


> I guess the packages are getting renamed? I don't see the XTRA package listed.


It's listed right below Preferred Xtra, both are going up by $7


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

energyx said:


> Traditional TV is on a course for implosion. These increases can't be sustained as they bleed customers. It's just driving more people away.
> 
> Check your new RSN fee here: Check your Regional Sports fee.
> 
> Total increase of over $8 with tax coming for me. Time to get out.


OH MY FREAKING LORD!!! I switched to Preferred Xtra a few years ago to get out of the RSN fee cuz I watch < 0 sports, but I clicked on your link "just for fun". My RSN fee would be $7.49!!! I remember when I last paid it on Total Choice Plus, it was like $3 something. Holy cow. $7.49 bogus fee. I don't see how DirecTV charges these rates when Dish is so much cheaper.

DirecTV will give you huge discounts if you call and bug them all the time (like I do) and then its more competitive with Dish, but I know a lot of folks who "don't want to bother" and just pay the.... um.... how can I put this in a family friendly way? They don't care they are getting Matt Lauered? .


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

SledgeHammer said:


> I don't see how DirecTV charges these rates when Dish is so much cheaper.


The difference is Dish doesn't carry YES, SNY, MSG, MSG Plus, Spectrum Sportsnet, Spectrum Deportes, AT&T Sportsnet Southwest or NBC Sports Boston like DirecTV does, so they don't have a situation where some cities have RSNs that cost signficantly more than other parts of the country making it easier to spread the average cost out to everyone with AT 120+ and higher.

DirecTV isn't the only one doing this, i.e. in the NYC area Altice/Optimum has a "Sports TV surchage" of $6.97 and a "Broadcast TV Surchage" of $3.99, Spectrum has $7.50 "Broadcast TV surchage", and Verizon FiOS has $6.39 "regional sports network fee" and a $3.49 "Broadcast fee".


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

KyL416 said:


> DirecTV isn't the only one doing this, i.e. in the NYC area Altice/Optimum has a "Sports TV surchage" of $6.97 and a "Broadcast TV Surchage" of $3.99, Spectrum has $7.50 "Broadcast TV surchage", and Verizon FiOS has $6.39 "regional sports network fee" and a $3.49 "Broadcast fee".


Well, I'm glad they have a decent sports-less package. I would be really pissed off if I was charged $7.49/mo for sports. I know I'm in the minority, but I've never watched a second of sports in my life and have no plans to start.

Still, $115/mo is pretty ridiculous. I'm betting a lot of that is coming from ESPN. Last I heard ESPN is like $5 or $6/mo of the fee.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Cox has a about an $8 sports fee as well. And the DIRECTV one is up to $8 depending on your market.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I looked at spectrum lately. Sure their prices seem cheaper but as someone above stated they don't have some of the sports networks that I watch all the time.
A bigger issue is, in at least my area, the only DVR they offer has 2 tuners so you can watch 1 tv and record 1 show or combination at a time and no whole home. That is ridiculous in this day - it isn't the 1990's. They said you could buy a TIVO unit which costs a few hundred depending upon capacity and then a monthly fee. So by the time you get done some that looks cheaper isn't.


----------



## twiseguy (Jan 31, 2011)

And I`ll still continue to get FSNOhio in GLORIOUS SD.
Thanks Directv. I think it`s time to move on.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Cox has a about an $8 sports fee as well. And the DIRECTV one is up to $8 depending on your market.


I found an article from Mar 2017 that said the ESPN carriage fee is $7.21/mo and Fox Sports is $1.86/mo. Personally, I'd like to see DirecTV take Preferred Xtra a step further and drop ESPN. I'm betting there is some contract preventing them from doing that unfortunately.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SledgeHammer said:


> I found an article from Mar 2017 that said the ESPN carriage fee is $7.21/mo and Fox Sports is $1.86/mo. Personally, I'd like to see DirecTV take Preferred Xtra a step further and drop ESPN. I'm betting there is some contract preventing them from doing that unfortunately.


It is called Disney and all the other channels / programming that they own.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

My cable company has a regional sports fee of $2.73 and a local broadcast surcharge of $9.04. I can't look up Directv's current RSN fee where I live but I think it was around that and looks like it will be going up to $5.23 for 2018. So I imagine the fee on my cable bill will go up a couple bucks before long like it did on Directv.

Not sure if my local stations are really sticking it to Mediacom or what, but if Directv is paying anything like that for locals in my or other markets they really need to get a new OTA solution and provide a way for people who can pick them up that way to drop them off their bill. That would help when negotiating because they can tell the locals "the more you charge us the more of our customers will decide it is worth it to get an antenna and you'll get $0 from them!"


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

KyL416 said:


> It's listed right below Preferred Xtra, both are going up by $7


Thanks, don't know how I missed that.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Here is a list of all the base packages and how much they are now and then will be in 2018. I tried to ensure all the information here is correct if you see an error for a particular package just let me know and I can correct them.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I also switched to the Preferred Xtra to save a few bucks. I checked into switching to Dish and the cost difference is only $20 to $25 cheaper for two years. A few of my wife's favorite channels are only available on their highest package. But in order to do this I would have to pay a lot more to get my motorhome setup for dish (new dish). 

I guess it will be time to call and try to get some discounts. I have been a D* subscriber since 2001 and my contract runs out next March.


----------



## schmave1 (May 20, 2016)

Is the Sports Pack going up as well? That's my "splurge" other than having MLB Extra Innings, and even though I like watching programming from across the country I've considered dropping it. For NBC Sports Chicago programming (the only RSN I really want), I could work with one of my relatives in the Chicago area to watch via a login of theirs if I had to.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

schmave1 said:


> Is the Sports Pack going up as well? That's my "splurge" other than having MLB Extra Innings, and even though I like watching programming from across the country I've considered dropping it. For NBC Sports Chicago programming (the only RSN I really want), I could work with one of my relatives in the Chicago area to watch via a login of theirs if I had to.


The Sports Pack isn't seeing an increase that's considered a premium along with HBO, etc.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

My grandfathered premier (I still get free DVR service) goes up $8.70 plus $.44 tax so $9.14 total. I just called in last Friday to cancel 3 free months of HD Extra Pack. Without me saying anything, Loyalty Dept. applied a $50/month for 12 months credit with no extra commitment. That comes to $600 + $30.60 tax so $630.60 credit to offset the 2018 programming increase of $109.68.

So yea prices increase, but it'll be my 20 year anniversary with DirecTV next year, and the credits still often roll in to ease the pain. I'm not going anywhere with this price increase.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

crodrules said:


> I notice in the chart in the link, there is a separate line, above FAMILY, that says "Minimum Service." Is there actually a package called "Minimum Service" that is cheaper than FAMILY, and if so, how much does it cost per month?


the old NFL-ST only pack?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I wonder how much more clout Disney is going to have with it's purchase of most of FOX and will use it to keep demanding a high price for ESPN ?


----------



## pmayo2002 (Mar 30, 2002)

I wish I can go back to Comcrap and TIVO. Increase the price and provide a horrible HMI and the new software is noticeably slower


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Look at it this way...at least they're only charging some of us for HD service at $10/month, plus I feel like I'm getting a free bonus by getting 4K service for free! Maybe in the future it will be $0 for HD and $10 for 4K? Or maybe even a bigger leap having $0 for HD and $0 for 4K? Yea I know....wishful thinking. They should start charging SD customers the $10 fee for not upgrading, and not charge anything for HD service. Wait, crap....that would make too much sense....and reduce their revenue significantly! 

FYI- with people complaining, some subs have this option- _'Wisconsin Customers: You may cancel any television programming offering affected by a price change, without incurring an Early Termination Fee or Disconnect Fee or Change of Service Fee. To cancel, call 800.288.2020 before February 21, 2018.'_


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

As I have posted many times the only TV channels that are necessary are local channels, weather channels and government channels. All other channels are a luxury and luxury is always expensive.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

MysteryMan said:


> As I have posted many times the only TV channels that are necessary are local channels, weather channels and government channels. All other channels are a luxury and luxury is always expensive.


that is your opinion, you are welcome to it, but that is all it is.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

In the US, pay TV providers are a commodity. If it were a "luxury" I wouldn't be able to call Directv this morning, threaten to leave, and have my monthly rate drop by $60 as a result.



MysteryMan said:


> As I have posted many times the only TV channels that are necessary are local channels, weather channels and government channels. All other channels are a luxury and luxury is always expensive.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Richard said:


> that is your opinion, you are welcome to it, but that is all it is.


People need local channels because they provide information pertaining to the area they live in. People need weather channels because they provide information on local, national and global weather. People need government channels because they provide information on events effecting their lives. People don't need entertainment channels, sports channels, movie channels, ect., they want them. The problem is while they want the channels they don't need they don't want to have to pay for them.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

MysteryMan said:


> People need local channels because they provide information pertaining to the area they live in. People need weather channels because they provide information on local, national and global weather. People need government channels because they provide information on events effecting their lives. People don't need entertainment channels, sports channels, movie channels, ect., they want them. The problem is while they want the channels they don't need they don't want to have to pay for them.


Perhaps that is how YOU use the channels, but that is not a global truth for all Americans.

I have gone years without watching a local newscast more than once a week. I cannot remember the last time I watched The Weather Channel (or Weather Nation). At this point I do not NEED a weather channel. And "government channels"? The last one I watched was The Pentagon Channel and I still drifted away long before the goverment stopped distributing the channel. I could live without the CSPANs ... and it has been years since I watched NASA TV. I do not NEED any government channels. You may want me to have those channels and I expect you will insult me for not watching your precious favorites, but I do not need those channels.

The content I watch the most on broadcast channels is general entertainment that could be on any decent cable channel. The content is on broadcast because that is where it reaches the most viewers as long as the content fits the FCC guidelines for broadcast (no objectionable content). Cable and premium cable placement gives programmers more leeway in what they show (nudity, profanity, etc).

So no, I do not need the local channels any more than any of the cable channels that provide content I watch. They are all "luxuries" in the big picture. People choose to have no TV in their homes. I am not one of those people but I have relatives that have decided not to watch TV (they do let their kids watch appropriate DVDs). Not a necessity.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> People need local channels because they provide information pertaining to the area they live in. People need weather channels because they provide information on local, national and global weather. People need government channels because they provide information on events effecting their lives. People don't need entertainment channels, sports channels, movie channels, ect., they want them. The problem is while they want the channels they don't need they don't want to have to pay for them.


I have always thought that we should not pay for channels that have all those commercials. The commercials are supposedly paying for the shows.
Letting others like DirecTV rebroadcast them just gets them more eyes on the program which is what they all want.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Why would you need government for anything - they are the last to know anything and telling the truth has never been a concern. Everything you talk about you don't need a TV at all for - a good old AM radio would do.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

You could just as easily argue that the needs for local, weather and government channels could be met by a newspaper. Or by visiting a rural coffeeshop every morning and let farmers and gossips tell you the news and weather


----------



## Eddie501 (Nov 29, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I have always thought that we should not pay for channels that have all those commercials. The commercials are supposedly paying for the shows.
> Letting others like DirecTV rebroadcast them just gets them more eyes on the program which is what they all want.


Somehow cable has pulled of one of the greatest feats in broadcast history: They have convinced people to pay hundreds of dollars a month to watch commercials. And the cost keeps going up. Supposedly due to the high cost of quality programming like all those shows about pawn shops, tiny houses, and Kardashians that marathon all day every day.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

raott said:


> In the US, pay TV providers are a commodity. If it were a "luxury" I wouldn't be able to call Directv this morning, threaten to leave, and have my monthly rate drop by $60 as a result.


Agree, call in and politely ask if any discounts/promotions are available. They will usually find something.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

crodrules said:


> I notice in the chart in the link, there is a separate line, above FAMILY, that says "Minimum Service." Is there actually a package called "Minimum Service" that is cheaper than FAMILY, and if so, how much does it cost per month?


Minimum Service is the base package the billing system puts you in if you let your account go past due and don't make a payment. Its the "Service Interruption" phase. It has mainly public interest channels, shopping channels and Audience Network.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

techguy88 said:


> Minimum Service is the base package the billing system puts you in if you let your account go past due and don't make a payment. Its the "Service Interruption" phase. It has mainly public interest channels, shopping channels and Audience Network.


So there is no way that you can proactively choose this level of service (putting your account on a seasonal pause, for example)? You have to be forced down to this level after letting the bill for a higher package go past due.


----------



## schmave1 (May 20, 2016)

techguy88 said:


> The Sports Pack isn't seeing an increase that's considered a premium along with HBO, etc.


Thanks for the answer. I still might drop it during the MLB offseason starting next year. I watch my Sports Pack channels far more during baseball season than not; at this time, I basically only watch NBC Sports Chicago for the Bears coverage and the nightly Fast Break. I can live without those if I have to.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

crodrules said:


> So there is no way that you can proactively choose this level of service (putting your account on a seasonal pause, for example)? You have to be forced down to this level after letting the bill for a higher package go past due.


yeah there is no way to go down to this one except for going into a service interruption


----------



## DFWHD (Feb 9, 2008)

ep1974 said:


> Agree, call in and politely ask if any discounts/promotions are available. They will usually find something.


Does this work anymore? I've tried several times in the past week and each time the CSR said no discounts were available for me. I've been with DirecTV for over ten years (22 years if you include the 8 month break when we moved), never missed a payment (auto pay). For most of that time I've been on the Premier package and the last year I was on Preferred with all movie channels. The last discount I had was $25 off for 6 months that expired in August.

Given that we have cell service, u-Verse internet and DTV all with AT&T on the same bill, you'd think they would do something to keep me, but each CSR said they could only lower the package/cut movie channels and that was it. One CSR even suggested I shop around with other service providers and if I found better, they can easily cancel my account (wow..) We're paying over $300/month for TV and internet and am thinking about looking at Spectrum. Close to same channel lineup and twice the internet speed for half the price for 12 months. Never thought I'd leave and go to cable, but if I can save $1,800 a year...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Welcome to the world of "AT&T"/DIRECTV.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

can you say..."CANCEL..."


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

I watch a lot of programming on beIN sports 620. I don't understand why this Sports channel is tied to the Premier package, forcing me to subscribe to all 4 Movie channels.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Steady Teddy said:


> I watch a lot of programming on beIN sports 620. I don't understand why this Sports channel is tied to the Premier package, forcing me to subscribe to all 4 Movie channels.


Channels are placed in packages for a reason, to get people to subscribe to them and increase profits.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

DFWHD said:


> Does this work anymore? I've tried several times in the past week and each time the CSR said no discounts were available for me. I've been with DirecTV for over ten years (22 years if you include the 8 month break when we moved), never missed a payment (auto pay). For most of that time I've been on the Premier package and the last year I was on Preferred with all movie channels. The last discount I had was $25 off for 6 months that expired in August.
> 
> Given that we have cell service, u-Verse internet and DTV all with AT&T on the same bill, you'd think they would do something to keep me, but each CSR said they could only lower the package/cut movie channels and that was it. One CSR even suggested I shop around with other service providers and if I found better, they can easily cancel my account (wow..) We're paying over $300/month for TV and internet and am thinking about looking at Spectrum. Close to same channel lineup and twice the internet speed for half the price for 12 months. Never thought I'd leave and go to cable, but if I can save $1,800 a year...


DirecTV customers - Free offers to stay with DirecTV 09-29-2005

DirecTV has crazy retention deals right now

I've seen several people who had your long tenure finally cancel Directv and then call back using the strategies in the above two threads, suddenly their retention offers increased and were consistent every year. It seems as if the more years you have with the company, the more Directv takes it as a given you will stay.

Also I have read that those with combined services on one account have done worse with credits, if you can have the ATT service on a different name and account # it might help in the future.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

Steady Teddy said:


> I watch a lot of programming on beIN sports 620. I don't understand why this Sports channel is tied to the Premier package, forcing me to subscribe to all 4 Movie channels.


Because Directv is using intelligence in studying viewing habits, they know that the BeIN channel is unique and has certain international soccer games that nobody else broadcasts and for a certain type of fan it is indispensable, thus they have forced that fan to pay more money and get tied to an expensive movie package.


----------



## DFWHD (Feb 9, 2008)

GordonGekko said:


> DirecTV customers - Free offers to stay with DirecTV 09-29-2005
> 
> DirecTV has crazy retention deals right now
> 
> ...


Thanks for those links. My wife is really not wanting to move to Spectrum for TV service as she's seen it before and doesn't like the guide or DVR interface. I did a little research and might have found a different solution. We have several Apple TVs in the house and for the past week tried the trial Playstation Vue streaming service as well as the trial DirecTV Now streaming service. DTV Now only allowed two streams, currently has no DVR (but coming soon supposedly) and the picture quality sucked. Their picture is really dim and it freezes and/or drops to unwatchable resolution every few minutes even on a 50 mbps connection. PS Vue on the other hand was amazing, offering up to 5 streams with DVR service and the family has been impressed with it as well, so we canceled the DTV Now trial.

I've been really impressed with PS Vue. The quality is indistinguishable from traditional DTV on our 65" Samsung UHD TV (really sharp picture that pops). It also looks great on our other 32" HD TVs. You can set up profiles for each family member and they get their own DVR. While the DVR is basic and only keeps shows for 28 days, so far it meets our needs. We did the PS Vue trial on their Elite package which had all of the regular channels the family watches (minus the movie channels). Now that the trial is over we subscribed to it at $54 per month to really test it out as a replacement. We're going to suspend DTV for a few months and live with PS Vue. If it works, I'll change our ISP from AT&T to Spectrum as they have no cap and are twice the speed for the same price. If we ditch DTV eventually, I can get HBO and Showtime on Vue for another $20 per month and pickup Starz from Amazon channels for $8.99 per month. That would put me at $150 per month for TV and internet, which is half of the $300 we're at now.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

give slingtv a try


----------



## DFWHD (Feb 9, 2008)

So I ended up picking up a Tivo Roamio OTA to cover all locals in addition to PS Vue since they were missing some. Once that was up and running on Saturday, we suspended our DTV service for 6 months. Here is where the rubber hits the road... 24 hours in and no one really cares that it's turned off. I gotta say though, once i had the Tivo up and running, I realized just how much better Tivo is than DTV's DVR service. I'll check back in down the road and let you guys know who it goes...


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

While not everyone agrees, I think most people would prefer Tivo's interface over Directv's. Directv's hardware and interface are not competitive advantages for them - seriously, no one is choosing Directv over Dish or cable for their hardware or interface, they are tolerating them because of other things Directv does well. So it seems like it could only help them to talk to Tivo about offering their hardware as an option, like they once did and like a lot of cable companies do now.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

MysteryMan said:


> Welcome to the world of "AT&T"/DIRECTV.


The worst thing that ever happened to Directv, was AT&T buying them.


----------



## T.C. (Sep 21, 2017)

If you try to sign up as a new customer at DirecTV.com they are starting to charge you per receiver again. You don't get up to 4 receivers included in the price (at no additional cost) anymore.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Soulweeper said:


> The worst thing that ever happened to Directv, was AT&T buying them.


That is correct. After having AT&T for many years I finally got rid of them and then they buy D*.

Each time I contact D* for any reason I start getting a barrage of spam calls from AT&T wanting more of my blood.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

T.C. said:


> If you try to sign up as a new customer at DirecTV.com they are starting to charge you per receiver again. You don't get up to 4 receivers included in the price (at no additional cost) anymore.


From what I've heard the reason the packages don't include the 2nd - 4th receivers is due to most customers having 3 or less receivers. Also customers that wanted to remove like 2 of the 4 receivers to save money they couldn't as the package price remained the same. AT&T took out the 2-4 receivers so they could lower the regular cost of the packages and anyone who needs more than 1 receiver can pay for them individually like pre-2016.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

techguy88 said:


> From what I've heard the reason the packages don't include the 2nd - 4th receivers is due to most customers having 3 or less receivers. Also customers that wanted to remove like 2 of the 4 receivers to save money they couldn't as the package price remained the same. AT&T took out the 2-4 receivers so they could lower the regular cost of the packages and anyone who needs more than 1 receiver can pay for them individually like pre-2016.


I imagine they switch around the promos over time to try to attract a variety of customers. Some people are enticed by lower prices and have only one TV, some people are enticed by a deal for four TVs, some by free movie channels, some by free NFLST, etc.


----------



## energyx (Aug 8, 2011)

Steady Teddy said:


> I watch a lot of programming on beIN sports 620. I don't understand why this Sports channel is tied to the Premier package, forcing me to subscribe to all 4 Movie channels.





GordonGekko said:


> Because Directv is using intelligence in studying viewing habits, they know that the BeIN channel is unique and has certain international soccer games that nobody else broadcasts and for a certain type of fan it is indispensable, thus they have forced that fan to pay more money and get tied to an expensive movie package.


Use the Go90 app on a smartphone or tablet and Chromecast/Airplay to your TV. They show most, if not all of the BeIN games, in my experience.


----------

